# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games > PC/Console >  Hack chơi rắn săn mồi trên bàn phím

## Chiến Chăm Chỉ

Rắn săn mồi (hay tên gốc Snake) là một game di động huyền thoại chắc hẳn không cần giới thiệu nhiều các bạn cũng đã đều biết rõ. Dù hiện nay đa phần chúng ta đều đã chuyển sang sử dụng smartphone, rắn trên dòng điện thoại Nokia vẫn là một hình tượng khó quên trong lòng nhiều người. Đó cũng là lý do mà modder với nickname "Sprite TM" đã lựa chọn Snake trong một sản phẩm tự chế rất độc đáo của mình. 


Sử dụng bàn phím Coolermaster Quickfire Rapid-I - thiết bị với hệ thống đèn LED có thể lập trình được cho từng phím riêng lẻ, Sprite TM đã khiến người xem cảm thấy rất ngạc nhiên và thích thú khi anh trình diễn tựa game rắn săn mồi ngay trên "màn hình" kết hợp chính công cụ điều khiển là bàn phím. 
Hack chơi rắn săn mồi trên bàn phím Coolermaster.


*>> Hacker port game console lên PC vì... công lý*

----------

